# hello, new here



## 13745 (Jul 14, 2006)

New here, but am searching for someone to talk with whom understands what I am experiencing. I have all the classic symps. Have been to numerous docs and had all those negative testings. Still haven't had a confirming diagnosis. Haven't worked as an RN for awhile now, with the fatigue and pain it's a killer. Not to mention the brain fogs, I don't fully trust myself sometimes. I have those good days and bad days. Don't sleep well despite the Elavil and get up feeling the same every day. Worn out like I jogged ten miles or had a boxing match with the pillows. The IBS has returned and it's annoying and sometimes painful not to mention embarrassing. The tender spots are screaming the past few days and I can't seem to stay awake. Family doesn't seem to understand because your not physically sick looking and it seems like they want more. Can't say no, husband doesn't understand. Been more depressed, vicious cycle pain and depression. And anxious too. Jumpy. Irritable. My Mom, had it too and before it was known about. I watched her suffer with it for years before her untimely death. I have been doing more reading on treatments since this seems to be getting worse. Or perhaps I'm downer than usual. I found you on the web and hoped to find a friend I guess. Thank you for letting me vent, I feel better now. (only mentally).


----------



## 17375 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Nessanoon, I have started this before and a gemlin came and made it dis appear.,,It sounds like you and I have some of the same off the wall junk.i HAVE TO BE UP IN A FEW HOURS I have to have an eeg to my brain so it will benice if the can figure out how come i fall asleep at the drop of a hat. The neurologist will be informed soon. Some where around 8/14 she will have everyting read and so far I do not have or had a strokebut they did find some of the nerve endings with nit enough blood going to themIBS is very commom in things such as fibromyalgia,but hopefull we can talk a little latter. I love your Screen name. GM Cat


----------



## 13745 (Jul 14, 2006)

So good to hear from you GM and my prayers will be with you for your testing. Good luck and talk you later.Ness


----------



## 14692 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Ness!So sorry you have this too - its the pits isn't it. Very hard to deal with, I so related to all you said. people just don't get it do they??amazes me. Know that you aint alone ok. Its terrible waking up like it all the time I'm with you on that, glad you found this site vent away ok it does help even if only mentally.


----------

